# 20 Gallon Shallow Cube (56K)



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

12/25/12:









^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Setup:

Tank - 24" x 24" x 8"
Lighting - (1) 42w 6500k Spiral Compact Florescent
Filtration - 1 inch PVC Herbie Overflow, Sump
Substrate - Pool Filter Sand
Fauna - Sterbia Cory Cats

I have always wanted to build an aquarium from scratch and have finality gotten around to doing so. I didn't want to make a standard shape or anything too tall on my first attempt so I went with a shallow cube design. I made a scale model to get a feel for what I wanted it to look like. There is a journal of it here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197241

I have started construction on the stand and the tank itself is now complete. I hope to complete the stand this weekend and gather some more materials.
Here is the progress so far:

Tank Assembly:









I have been waiting to use this driftwood. As you can see, it will protrude from the top of the tank by around 18 inches:









Started Work on the stand. It will have a large door on front for easy access to the sump:









Looks like I measured correctly. The tank should fit snugly after I add trim to the stand:









Updates to come...


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

very cool set up! cant wait to see this tank started


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## albino_pleco (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like a great project. I really like the shallow cube design, seems really fish friendly.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice job on the build! I also like the shallow tank.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Great build so far an interesting dimensions, can't wait to see the results !


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Looks awesome, great lookin wood !


----------



## RobMc (Oct 16, 2012)

That is pure - awesomeness. I can't wait to see how you integrate the wood.


----------



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

The stand/cabinet is finished and the base of the hardscape is now complete.










Just trying to get a feel for the hardscape. I ended up moving to majority of the rock and wood slightly forward to its final position.









The stand turned out well.









Added a few more rocks and moved it into its final position.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Amazing! Very unique!


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

That is HOT!
Great tank, Great wood, can't wait to see it filled!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

this tank looks amazing, cant wait too see this thing planted. are you planing on adding plants above water also?


----------



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

marioman72 said:


> this tank looks amazing, cant wait too see this thing planted. are you planing on adding plants above water also?


Yes, The majority of the plant mass in this tank will be above the water line. I will be using anubias, riccia, and mosses around the waterline, some vine-like plantings to overtake the wood, and even some tillandsia mounted in the upper branches. 

Since the tank will have low light and no CO2, The underwater portion will consist mostly of an easier grass, narrow leaf micro sword, and some crypts.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Love it! The dimensions are very intriguing and you have a great hardscape started.


----------



## Rastafarian (Sep 27, 2012)

Very nice hardscape!Great job


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

subscribed!


----------



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

The Sump/Filter is complete.

The water enters the sump in the top right corner. It flows through a series of baffles before turning the corner and heading for the return pump. The pump is rated at 400 gph. I might have to install a 'T' and a ball valve in the return line and reduce the flow.










Filter pads and foam blocks for mechanical filtration. Purigen and some ceramic bio-media in later chambers to polish the water.


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

sweet set up!


----------



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry about the crumby camera-phone pics. I forgot to grab my camera last weekend.

Tested the plumbing:









Added the substrate:









Just few plants for now:










There are more plants on the way and I will pick up some cory cats the next time they are in stock. More, better, pics to come...


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Cool!
What are your plans for lighting?


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Unique bud - awesome. Any updates?


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

That would make a sweet reef if you ever decide to go that way


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I really like this tank it would be sweet to do a long version of this


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

this is awesome, really like the hardscape!


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

how are you planning to bribe the cory's to not go tile surfing?


----------



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

Acro said:


> Cool!
> What are your plans for lighting?


I have a large 42w 6700k spiral florescent bulb I will be using. I am currently looking for a lamp that will accommodation the lengthy bulb.



boxhead1990 said:


> That would make a sweet reef if you ever decide to go that way


Agreed. I haven't had a reef going in years now, but if I ever return to the salty side of the hobby, I will likely build a similar setup.



Sethjohnson30 said:


> I really like this tank it would be sweet to do a long version of this


In the works...maybe... I might have to start another build for an empty wall in my brothers new home. It would be approx. 14W x 10H x 40L. Just have to work up a reasonable $ estimate for him. 



pwolfe said:


> how are you planning to bribe the cory's to not go tile surfing?


I have kept alot of cory's in the past. As many times as I have seen them charge the surface, I have never lost one to jumping. Do people have that problem with them? Does it vary by species? I have only ever kept sterbia and juliis.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm being tempted at the moment to go back to the salty side can't wait to see this with fish and plants all over the branch will look pretty sweet


----------



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

Plants and the light...









































Fish next weekend hopefully.


----------



## jpalimpsest (Dec 7, 2012)

Stunning! I can't wait to see it with fish.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

any updates on this tank? sweet set up


----------

